# PythonModuleGeneration



## pestslent1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, I am using FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p8. I have only ports installed. I fetched and updated my ports, I went to update  devel/kf5-kauth and it fails with:

```
The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:

* PythonModuleGeneration
```
Pretty much anything that starts with  qt5 or kf5 fails also.

Any suggestions on how to rectify?

Thanks and I hope you are all well


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

pestslent1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to rectify?


Without seeing the error log?


----------



## pestslent1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Is this what I needed to post?

```
===>>> Starting build for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to install databases/akonadi

===>>> All >> databases/akonadi (1/183)

===>>> Currently installed version: akonadi-19.12.3_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/akonadi

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/akonadi from ports
===>>> Launching child to update kf5-kauth-5.68.0 to kf5-kauth-5.69.0

===>>> All >> akonadi-19.12.3_1 >> kf5-kauth-5.68.0 (2/183)

===>>> Currently installed version: kf5-kauth-5.68.0
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/kf5-kauth from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/kf5-kauth

===>>> All >> akonadi-19.12.3_1 >> kf5-kauth-5.68.0 (2/183)

===>  Cleaning for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by kf5-kauth-5.69.0 for building
===>  Extracting for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/frameworks/5.69.0/kauth-5.69.0.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on executable: ninja - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/share/ECM/cmake/ECMConfig.cmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/lrelease - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libpolkit-qt5-core-1.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpolkit-qt5-core-1.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libKF5CoreAddons.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libKF5CoreAddons.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5DBus.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5DBus.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Gui.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Gui.so)
===>   kf5-kauth-5.69.0 depends on shared library: libQt5Widgets.so - found (/usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Widgets.so)
===>  Configuring for kf5-kauth-5.69.0
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build
-- The C compiler identification is Clang 8.0.0
-- The CXX compiler identification is Clang 8.0.0
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc - works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting C compile features
-- Detecting C compile features - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ - works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Detecting CXX compile features
-- Detecting CXX compile features - done
--

CMake Error at /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5Gui_QVirtualKeyboardPlugin.cmake:4 (_populate_Gui_plugin_properties):
  _populate_Gui_plugin_properties Macro invoked with incorrect arguments for
  macro named: _populate_Gui_plugin_properties
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfig.cmake:201 (include)
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Widgets/Qt5WidgetsConfig.cmake:100 (find_package)
  /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake:28 (find_package)
  CMakeLists.txt:18 (find_package)


-- Looking for __GLIBC__
-- Looking for __GLIBC__ - not found
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT
-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success
-- Performing Test HAVE_DATE_TIME
-- Performing Test HAVE_DATE_TIME - Success
-- No backend for KAuth was explicitly specified: probing system to find the best one available
-- Building PolkitQt5-1 KAuth backend
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_VISIBILITY
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_VISIBILITY - Success
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_INLINE_VISIBILITY
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_HIDDEN_INLINE_VISIBILITY - Success
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_DEPRECATED_ATTR
-- Performing Test COMPILER_HAS_DEPRECATED_ATTR - Success
-- At least one python version must be available to use PythonModuleGeneration.
-- The following RECOMMENDED packages have been found:

 * PolkitQt5-1 (required version >= 0.99.0), PolicyKit API for Qt, <http://techbase.kde.org/Polkit-Qt-1>
   Support for executing priviledged actions in a controlled way (KAuth)

-- The following REQUIRED packages have been found:

 * ECM (required version >= 5.69.0), Extra CMake Modules., <https://commits.kde.org/extra-cmake-modules>
 * Qt5DBus
 * Qt5Gui (required version >= 5.14.2)
 * Qt5Widgets
 * Qt5 (required version >= 5.12.0)
 * KF5CoreAddons (required version >= 5.69.0)
 * Qt5LinguistTools
 * Qt5Core

-- The following features have been disabled:

 * QCH, API documentation in QCH format (for e.g. Qt Assistant, Qt Creator & KDevelop)

-- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:

 * PythonModuleGeneration

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kauth

===>>> make build failed for devel/kf5-kauth
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kf5-kauth-5.68.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for databases/akonadi failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/akonadi databases/qt5-sqldrivers-mysql devel/kf5-kauth devel/kf5-kconfig devel/qt5-concurrent devel/kf5-kcrash x11/kf5-kwindowsystem devel/kf5-kdbusaddons devel/kf5-ki18n devel/qt5-script devel/kf5-kio archivers/kf5-karchive devel/kf5-kbookmarks textproc/kf5-kcodecs x11-themes/kf5-kiconthemes x11-themes/kf5-breeze-icons x11-toolkits/kf5-kconfigwidgets devel/kf5-kdoctools x11-toolkits/kf5-kguiaddons x11-toolkits/kf5-kwidgetsaddons x11-toolkits/kf5-kitemviews x11-toolkits/kf5-kxmlgui
```


----------



## getopt (Apr 24, 2020)

I suggest update your ports tree. Make sure you have the latest Python3 installed, rebuild and install all qt5-* ports, try again with kf5-*


----------

